# Midland Fertility Service



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello ladies, 
Just watching The Baby Race on Sky Real Lives (should be in bed, but stayed up to watch it!) and it is talking about a specialist fertility test that tells you how old you are fertility wise vs. real age. It is pioneered by Dr Gillian Lockwood. I've been to the site but it doesn't mention working with single women, have any of you heard of this clinic?


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

DC Network has several single members who have used this clinic.  
Olivia


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Bluebelle

I loved the Baby Race - I watched it when is was on originally in Feb 06, it is what got me started on this journey.

Midland Fertility Services definitely do work with single women - I think that Aweeze had her treatment there.

The test you mention is the Inhibin B test, but I think there are some mixed views about how accurate it is.  My clinic doesn't do it, I did think about going to MFS to have it done but decided against it in the end.

Some1
xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Olivia and Some1, if the test works it's certainly interesting - although possibly scary. What was interesting was the woman with the worst results, got pregnant with no help (well you know what I mean   )  in a relationship. 

Some1 I too am a huge Baby Race fan, I have a friend who took part! 

Okay better get moving to the office - I have a 4 hour meeting this morning....eek!


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Bluebell,

How cool Baby Race has been on again. I videoed the programmes when they were first aired and still keep the video to watch for inspiration every so often......which one is your friend? The lady who concieved with her friend from South America (Ruth) has a website - http://singlemother.typepad.com/single_mother/ which brings things up to date a bit.

BTW - I had the AMH test done at GCRM (Glasgow) altho I'm now with LWC who don't offer it as routine.

Di


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I remember that girl on the tv prog. Thats a great website.

The program upset me so much because of the woman going through the adoption

Emmax


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Lou - thanks for all the info, I'm quite interested in havnig that test done in the next few months. 
Di - that's good you were able to have it done. 

Emmalottie - I can't tell you how hard I cried when the adoption fell apart on Baby Race, sadly very very realistic. You know it's interesting the policy on single adopters is very clear and there is so much evidence that they do so well as parents - less likely to disrupt the adoption, easier attachment for the children etc and yet you have to jump through hoops in every direction and sadly it still isnt' enough for some. Yet other LEA's and Voluntary agencies have wondeful acceptance of singles and regularly place with singles - definately a postcode lottary. 

You know I telephoned one of the UK adoptioin helplines and they told me they didn't know singles were having a harder time, they've invited me (and a couple others) to write to their director. When I can get the words together correctly I will do.


----------

